# 14 inch delta band saw



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

i picked up a 14 inch delta band saw about two weeks ago which works fine but i find it to be very noisy-like a serious raucous-i'm wondering if i have a faulty unit and maybe just take it back to lowes(i bought it for 250 but usually 699-it was the last one on the floor). also i thought 14 inches means 14 inches at least from the base of the table to the blade on top but it measures only 8 inches. i had this log (walnut) that i was excited to open up but it doesn't fit it keeps hiting the arm(the thing that you could move up and down on the blade).

can the noise be adjusted( belt issue???) or the height issue, can that be dealt with also? i never had a band saw before this is my first..


----------



## tommyt654 (Dec 16, 2008)

The 14 inches is the throat capacity,meaning the widest board you can put between the blades and arm. Your looking for resaw capacity which is from the table to the top of the guide arm. You can get a riser kit and increase that capacity by about 6 inches,but you'll have to buy another blade at 105 inches in length. If you intend to do a lot of resawing with this I would suggest you look at the Grizzly Polar Bear Series for around $700+ shipped that has a much taller resaw capacity as well as more hp. The Delta 28-276 sold by Lowes is not a bad tool ,However it does need some refining to make it a viable bandsaw. New bearings may be needed in your case as well as more hp to do the resawing with what you have in mind. If your intent is however to resaw a lot of lumber take it back or resell it on CL and move towards a better larger 17 inch bandsaw with larger resaw capabilitys and more hp. Otherwise if your gonna cut a lot of curves just keep the Delta . But with what you'll have to buy to fix the Delta up to resaw you could easily just buy the Griaaly and be done with it IMO.
Tommy


----------



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

looks like i"m stuck with it…i thought 250 was a steal so i jumped at it

it seems that the noise emanates from blades/pulley system-it blogs down very easy too (i bought a 3/4 in blade from busy bees in canada that doesn't seem to work very well)


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

dib560-Where does the noise seem to be coming from (blade guides, motor, pulleys, wheels, etc.)?

I would suggest you do a tune-up … it is not at all uncommon for new, factory-fresh tools to be out of whack. See: http://www.woodcraft.com/Articles/Articles.aspx?articleid=223

Also, ditch the stock blade that came with it and get a decent quality blade … that can make a heap of difference.

-Gerry


----------



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

gerry i read some of this before i tried the dollar trick to adjust the clearance in between the blade and blocks. overall it just seems real loud to me


----------

